# Help!!!!! new wife doesnt like my kids 2



## MR AL

I am 3 years into my second marriage and my wife still doesnt seem to try hard enough with my kids from the previous marriage.I expected it to be a challenge at first but this is ridiculous she has a 11 year old daughter who is the problem. I have my kids every other weekend and pick them up four days a week and after school until there mother picks them up after work. Her/our duaghter seems to pressure her mother into choosing sides no matter the situation my kids are (Boy)14 & (girl)6 They tried to blend with her when she first came and it just never worked so now my kids have given up on having anything positive to say or do with her to avoid any conflicts at all with her and now my wife has issues with her not being able to control my kids its crazy man this child hides food from them leaves hair and other gross things in the bathroom if she realizes they like something she will convince her mother not to do it or but it I understand she is a child and its a phase but why hasnt my wife buy into this also. She will discipline my daughter for any or everything if she can...any advice before I go crazy


----------



## TNgirl232

1 - have you talked to her about your concerns?

2 - Family counseling might be in order for everyone involved. 

She shouldn't be showing preference to her child so openly (i know its got to be hard not to but still)


----------



## MR AL

TN 
Yes I have talked to her and she just thinks her daughter is having a hard time settling into a new country and meet new friends plus my kids have each other. I have asked numerous amount of times to lets all have a sit down but she always finds an excuse or starts to make me feel guilty...funny thing is when she is not around her daughter is a total different child


----------

